# WHATS THE RAGE???



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

RAGE
RAGE
RAGE
All my buddies were talking about them last year but I didn't listen to all the hype untill I started to see the results (holes) from those bad boys. I'm talking some serious damage. I need some new heads anyway so I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get some.
Should I get the 100gr. 3-blade or 2-blade?

http://www.ragebroadheads.com/Technology/See-How-Rage-Compares.php


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I shoot 100gr. 2-blade. They are some bad broadheads.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just started using them last year. I like the 2 blade way better than the 3 blade. One thing to remember is once you get into your stand make sure the blades are locked down. They seem to jiggle loose while you are walking. Also if you are in the stand and hit a twig or something the blades will unlock.

Other than that they are awesome. I took 2 deer with the Rage and they only made it 20 yards.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been using the 100gr. 2-blade for 2 yrs now and love them. Some people don't likethem but they have never failed me.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW I was going to order the 3-blade But now I guess not. I was worried about the 2-blade with quartering shots.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

If you do some research it seems they do have issues from some of the old/slower bows. There are a lot of reports of penetration problems as well, however most reviews are good for the head. You have to remember it is mechanical and anything mechanical has the potential to fail. If your luck is anything like mine the failure will happen at the worst possible time. That's why I'll stick with my fixed blades.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Im in my 3rd year using them and I am very pleased with the 2bladed rage. I have watched 4 does and a 11 pointer and an 8 fall within sight. I put new O-rings on the heads before opening day and have never had one come open on me other than sticking them into the quevier "spelling"? I have shot them with a switchback,Monster, and now a Z7. Checkout the cut in this pic. I am not affiliated at all with Rage, but I was so impressed that I taped the package sign for this pic. LOL:brew:


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Gotta love them Rage. I still shoot Thunderheads at the piggies though.


----------

